# هندسة المستشفيات؟؟؟



## مهندس محمد يامن (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

ارجو من يعلم عن هذا الموضوع من كتب ونصائح ومقالات أن يضعه هنا للإفادة وجزاكم الله كل الخير.

---------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Bioengineer (24 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع مهم للغاية...

المهندس الطبي في المستشفى Clinical Engineer

_أتمنى ممن لهم خبرة في أدارة الاجهزة وتوزيع المسؤوليات في المستشفى 
وادارة وحدة الصيانة وضع مالديهم._

التالي هو المطلوب فهمه لمن يعملون ضمن المستشفى في وحدة الصيانة:

1-Role of the CE Department in the Modern Hospital 
2-Organizational Structure 
3-The Life Cycle Concept 
4-Policies & Procedures 
5-Preventive Maintenance 
6-Total Productive Maintenance 
7-Predictive Maintenance 
8-Performance Assessment of Medical Equipment 
9-Contracts & Contract Management 
10-The Use of Risk Analysis for Maximizing Gain in the CE Environment 
11-Gap Analysis: Assessing the Probability of Failure in New Projects 

شكرا أخ محمد يامن

تحياتي..


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 فبراير 2007)

أخي الكريم
هذا الكتاب اللي درسنة عليه في الكلية عن تصميم المستشفيات
Neufert's Architects Data
بس هو مو متخصص بالمستشفيات فقط وانما عن جملة مواضيع 
تحياتي


----------



## sususordo (4 فبراير 2007)

أخي كيف يمكن أن نحصل على الكتاب ..


----------



## abohmeed3000 (4 فبراير 2007)

thanks eng mohammad yamen& eng. a'adel


----------



## مصعب التجاني (9 يوليو 2010)

هندسة المستشفيات موضع جميل جدا


----------



## فداء (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك عالموضوع


----------

